
Why Alexa Won’t Light Up During Amazon’s Super Bowl Ad - lumisota
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-02/here-s-why-alexa-won-t-light-up-during-amazon-s-super-bowl-ad
======
ravitation
Could probably also have done something like this to modify the audio...

[https://nicholas.carlini.com/code/audio_adversarial_examples...](https://nicholas.carlini.com/code/audio_adversarial_examples/)

